# meet sumo



## sumo (Jan 25, 2010)

i've had sumo since he was 5 weeks old.... i know its way too young to leave his mother... but his mother was hit by a car and died..... sumo is now 8 weeks old and doing great..... here are some of his pics at 7 weeks old. sumo's bloodline is colby and re.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

dang i like his markings! being taking away young can cause behavior problems later on, but my friends puppys acted normal and he was taken at like 4 weeks, when i first saw his dog i was like danng that puppy is toooo small, but it was all ok.

he looks really healthy and happy to! im sure he'll grow up strong, watch what food you feed and keep it all wholesome. taste of the wild is popular on this site, but there's alot of good options out there.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

What a cutie, so sad about his mother though


----------



## sumo (Jan 25, 2010)

im feeding him orijen for puppy.... what do you guys think of that kibble?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Cute pup love the markings he's quite the little looker.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

O thats an adorable baby ~!!!! 
omg omg I want HIM~!! loll
Glad your able to take great care of him , he is super precious and looks good~!


----------



## sumo (Jan 25, 2010)

i love his blocky head.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

He is just too precious!!!! Thank you for saving him...Orijen is supposed to be a quality food because of the ingredients list, but it is not the best nutritionally. It is waaayy too high in protien for a puppy. Which often times results in Kidney issues as well as bone and joint issues.

EDIT: when I look at puppy foods I like my protien to be between 25-30%


----------



## Bully_love (Aug 11, 2008)

iv had a pup once at 5.5 weeks and yes i had big problems with her they got better just keep a close eye on him
he sure is a heartbreaker!!!!!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

look at them ears! he is a cutie


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awwww what a cute wittle puppy


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Ive had pups as early as 2 wks and raised them until a year 1/2 and they all turned out great. No behaviour problems ect. I think sometimes it can be but most is due to lack of training 

and omg he is so cute!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

THAT is one cute pup!
Not insulting or trying to cause trouble, but is he REALLY Colby and RazorsEdge? I mean, a TON of pitbulls can be traced back to Colby, but is Colby even on the pedigree? Do you have a pedigree or did a back yard breeder just spout of the only couple bloodlines he'd ever heard of and make you believe it? Again, not tryin to be a jerk.... Just tryin to understand. I just can't imagine someone taking such a fantastic bloodline and watering it down with a newschool line.


----------



## sumo (Jan 25, 2010)

yes .... his parents have papers....


----------



## sumo (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks for the compliments everyone.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

sumo said:


> yes .... his parents have papers....


That doesn't really answer my question. I could take my girlfriends mutt and get her some papers. I'd advise you to ask some questions in the general and bloodline forums here at GP.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

AWW He's sooo cute!!!

Too bad about someone breeding RE and Colby though..... :/ If it's the real deal...


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

cut pup!!!
i would be interested in seeing a ped.
can i get an amen??


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> cut pup!!!
> i would be interested in seeing a ped.
> can i get an amen??


amen :woof::woof:


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

all I got to say is awwwwww


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

That is one cute cute cute pup!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

he is sooooooo cute!~


----------

